# Going back to Idaho for Thanksgiving.



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

My kids are after me to move back. I hate the thought of having them fuss over me, but at the age of 76, maybe I ought to move a little closer to what I consider home. It's 1000 miles from my door in Az. to theirs in Id. Maybe I should cut that down to 40 or so. My son wants me to sell everything and buy a 5th. wheel. But the problem with that is after 8 or 10 years, all you have is a 10 year trailer and a worn out truck. And I sure hate the thought of giving up having a shop.

I told myself that i should try one summer here in Az just to see what it was like. And I did. This summer was the hottest one on record. There is nothing here for me in the summer.

If any of you guys are still reading this after all my pondering, I'll will accept any advice given. Might not heed it, but I will consider it.

Thanks guys.

Steve


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> My kids are after me to move back. I hate the thought of having them fuss over me, but at the age of 76, maybe I ought to move a little closer to what I consider home. It's 1000 miles from my door in Az. to theirs in Id. Maybe I should cut that down to 40 or so. My son wants me to sell everything and buy a 5th. wheel. But the problem with that is after 8 or 10 years, all you have is a 10 year trailer and a worn out truck. And I sure hate the thought of giving up having a shop.
> I told myself that i should try one summer here in Az just to see what it was like. And I did. This summer was the hottest one on record. There is nothing here for me in the summer.
> If any of you guys are still reading this after all my pondering, I'll will accept any advice given. Might not heed it, but I will consider it.
> Thanks guys.
> Steve


Steve, it is definitely nice to be close to family, but ultimately you gotta do what makes you happy.
I totally agree though, would be super hard for me to give up my shop as well.....but on the same token, building naturals my shop can be a couple of canvas tool bags that are totally portable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I wouldn't do it. We split the seasons by living here in Congress during the Winter and then we leave here in April or so and head to Kingman for a couple weeks. There's a big temperature difference between AZ City and Kingman or Congress but it's just an all day drive to see our kids from here. We used to live above Boise in Huntington Oregon, but the arthritis just comes back severely in the winter there, which makes it a no go for me. I can leave here and go anywhere in the summer and be completely pain free, but when winter sets in up north, I come back to stay away from the bent over back and cane on the bad days. Yup, we're snow birds, but very happy not to be stuck in a chair up north where it hurts to even think about getting up just to walk across the room. Yes, it would be nice to be closer to the kids... but being able to live a normal life here surrounded by close friends with a common interest makes for a great life.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Tough decision. How's your health? Mine is fragile at best, but after 20 years in Vegas, I'm acclimated and reasonably content. Even tho I was born and raised in Minnesota, the thought of living in a cold winter climate is the worst possible option at this stage.*

*I agree with Reed - Kingman or Prescott might be a lot more reasonable than Az City, but there's also an intuitive factor in play - you can feel OK in one locale and strangely uncomfortable in another. And giving up my modest work space would be seismic .... yet lately I often think it's just a distraction ... that after three quarters of a century, I should focus more on what really matters.*

*Is a fifth wheel your only viable option up there?*

*Good luck neighbor. *


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

...Or they could consider moving closer to you? Nevada might be a nice compromise if they can't.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Not an easy decision, Steve!! Obviously it's nice to be closer to family but moving back to a colder climate certainly has it's drawbacks. Best of luck to you, buddy whichever you decide!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Tough decision. How's your health? Mine is fragile at best, but after 20 years in Vegas, I'm acclimated and reasonably content. Even tho I was born and raised in Minnesota, the thought of living in a cold winter climate is the worst possible option at this stage.*
> 
> *I agree with Reed - Kingman or Prescott might be a lot more reasonable than Az City, but there's also an intuitive factor in play - you can feel OK in one locale and strangely uncomfortable in another. And giving up my modest work space would be seismic .... yet lately I often think it's just a distraction ... that after three quarters of a century, I should focus more on what really matters.*
> 
> ...


No, If I sold out here, I could afford a small comfortable home there.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I saw a YouTube video of a guy that digs lovely limestone caves. I want one. I just need to locate a big formation near clean water and I'll be set.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

For a single guy, a small Oliver Elite travel trailer for me would be great, we have an Elite II. It's 4 season so the water lines don't freeze, it has tons of options and... it retains its value more then any other trailer that I know of. For living in full time, the Elite II is still only 23' overall and we've been in ours for over 3 years. We've gone coast to coast and travel when we want. We've been in below zero temps with no problems and it has good AC for the summers. It's a trailer that you can pass on to your kids, knowing that it won't ever loose much of it's value.

https://olivertraveltrailers.com/


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

follow your heart


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I saw a YouTube video of a guy that digs lovely limestone caves. I want one. I just need to locate a big formation near clean water and I'll be set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Strange that you should say that. Years ago I wanted to build an underground home, even went so far as to search the area around my town for a hill with a southern slope. My wife was not keen on the whole plan and talked my out of it.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks everybody for the input. I read and mulled over each and every post. I'll keep you posted on the whole business. :hmm:


----------

